# ORV Sticker



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Just read the regs on ORV stickers - issued for current year, but expires on March 31 regardless of when purchased. I haven't used my atv off private property this year, but want to take it north for ice fishing this weekend...I need to get a sticker. Has anyone bought a atv sticker since the first of the year? What year sticker were you issued? 2005 or 2006? Man, I don't like the thought of paying full price for an 05 sticker that is going to expire in 60 days...Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

Just call your Sec. of State office for the information you desire.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

2005. 2006 will be good from April to the end of march next year. I got one in Jan. but can't use it yet because of the lack of ice.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Just picked one up at Dick's - 2005, ugh! $16.25 for 60 days:banghead3 Cheaper than a ticket I imagine.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Rusher said:


> Just call your Sec. of State office for the information you desire.


SOS doesn't handle that,, hasn't in years. I bought one in Jan. 06,, the sticker says, 05.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

ORV stickers are sold where you buy hunting and fishing licenses and they have the same expiration as hunting and fishing licenses. They are not sold at prorated prices nor are licenses. So right now, full price and it will expire April 1.


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Grandpa always said " You can`t dance if you don`t pay the Fiddler "


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

William B,

Well!, that indicates how long ago I purchased one.:lol:


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

What about the need for one on an ATV on a lake?? I had one on a pick up cause everyone said "better get one-cheaper than a ticket (on a 4x4 pickup-SOS licensed)" Right now it is at the bump shop and the ATV booklet is in it. Required on a lake?? Found out NOT required on a pickup for driving trail roads-the CO at Gaylord highlighted the appropriate sections (I think)!!

oh the DNR law.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Rusher said:


> William B,
> 
> Well!, that indicates how long ago I purchased one.:lol:


The only reason I know this is because I just tried to buy one there about 2 months ago,:lol: LMAO. The lady looked at me and just started laughing.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Yes, an ORV sticker is required to take an ATV on the lake. It is not required for a snowmobile on the lake if it is being used for ice fishing, but if you are just buzzing around then you need a sticker on the sled too. At least that's how it was described to me.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Fishfoote said:


> Yes, an ORV sticker is required to take an ATV on the lake. It is not required for a snowmobile on the lake if it is being used for ice fishing, but if you are just buzzing around then you need a sticker on the sled too. At least that's how it was described to me.


An ORV sticker is never required on a snowmobile. A snowmobile registration is always required on a snowmobile regardless if being used for ice fishing or not. A snowmobile trail permit is not required on a snowmobile if it is just being used for ice fishing.

CL-Lewiston...an ORV sticker is not required on a pickup used on the frozen surfaces of a lake because the ice is a extension of the roadway and it would be covered under the license plate on the vehicle.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

My error, confusing trail permit and orv stickers - thanks Boehr.


----------

